# New LP single, what do you think?



## adamshinoda (Apr 16, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgEKLhvCCVA

The instrument is OK, kindd mix of The Catalyst and Waiting for the End. The lyric is not so good, but Mike and Chester's voices are just fucking awesome like always.
I give this 8/10.

TO LP FANS: The new album is called LIVING THINGS and will be out on June 26th


----------



## bazamuffin (Apr 16, 2012)

Hybrid Theory was great for its time, everything else by them sucks ass.


----------



## Xuphor (Apr 17, 2012)

The only LP song I've liked was uh..... forgot it's name x.x Something about a divide, and I think it was a theme song for Transformers.

I gotta admit though, this one wasn't that bad.


----------



## adamshinoda (Apr 17, 2012)

Xuphor said:


> The only LP song I've liked was uh..... forgot it's name x.x Something about a divide, and I think it was a theme song for Transformers.
> 
> I gotta admit though, this one wasn't that bad.



It's called "New Divide", but I gotta admit, I kinda hate the song when it's released.


----------



## Fudge (Apr 17, 2012)

Ah yeah! Living Things is gonna be so good!!


----------



## notmeanymore (Apr 17, 2012)

I hope they don't spoil the album like they did for Thousand Suns. Yeah, The Catalyst was an amazing song, but it was also the climax of the album, and by releasing it so early, they took away its impact from the album as a whole.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Apr 17, 2012)

Haven't listened to LP in forever, that song is p. good~
Hopefully I like more of the album this time, I only liked Catalyst from Thousand Suns :C


----------



## Issac (Apr 17, 2012)

I really liked the beat, and the music... but I just can't stand chesters singing! I loved Hybrid Theory, and I liked most of Meteora... but the rest sucked hard, because they went soft. Chesters singing has gotten worse and worse (As in, he sings more and more clean, which I don't like).


----------



## wrettcaughn (Apr 22, 2012)

I really wish every LP song didn't sound so similar.  Scream, Rap, sing softly, SCREAM, wikka-wikka...end.  It was fun for the first two albums...


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Apr 22, 2012)

It's not bad... but it's not spectacular. I used to listen to LP a lot but I got bored with them because all their songs sound so similar :/


----------



## chyyran (Apr 22, 2012)

A Thousands Suns was meh, Hybrid Theory and Minutes to Midnight were the best albums they've released at the moment.


This single is actually pretty good.


----------



## Fudge (Apr 22, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> I really wish every LP song didn't sound so similar.  Scream, Rap, sing softly, SCREAM, wikka-wikka...end.  It was for the first two albums...





Bobbyloujo said:


> It's not bad... but it's not spectacular. I used to listen to LP a lot but I got bored with them because all their songs sound so similar :/


A Thousand Suns would like to have a word with you


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 22, 2012)

It's ok, their old stuff was way better though


----------



## adamshinoda (Apr 22, 2012)

"The band states that _Living Things_ combines elements from their previous four studio albums to create a new sound. They stated they finally felt they were in "familiar territory" and "comfortable in [their] own skin" after years of experimentation that resulted in their two previous studio albums, _Minutes To Midnight_ and _A Thousand Suns_."

This time they will have a small "return" to the Hybrid Theory style, if that's what they mean. So it should be worth listening to anyone likes "old LP", I guess


----------



## Issac (Apr 23, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> I really wish every LP song didn't sound so similar.  Scream, Rap, sing softly, SCREAM, wikka-wikka...end.  It was fun for the first two albums...



I liked it for the first two albums, and disiliked that the following albums were NOT like that... I want the screaming back...


----------



## drobb (Apr 23, 2012)

i can honestly say Ive liked everything they have done.  if an artist cant experiment and stretch then they grow stagnant.  that said Living Things looks to be a semi return to Hybrid Theory/Meteora style songs.


----------



## Skelletonike (Apr 23, 2012)

They still sing?
And doesn't really sound like LP anymore... I liked their older songs.. Since like... 4 years ago or so their songs stopped being any good for me.


----------

